# cool deer photo



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

I got this photo in an e-mail from my dad. I don't know who took the photo but it said it was taken in Ladysmith Wi. I thought it was pretty cool so I figured I would share it with ya all.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow thats cool!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2008)

That would be nice to see out your back door, Is that a mule deer.


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

It would have to be a white tail if it is in Wisconsin..... Unless it is on a game ranch. I did also notice how big of a fork horn it was and wondered the same at first. perhaps there is a Cheesehead out there from that area that may know something about this photo please let us know. I also noticed the small tine coming off the left tine which made me wonder. perhaps just a non-typical whitetail.


----------



## treedog54 (Apr 13, 2008)

*nice picture*

In the central UP .we'd call that DINNER


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

You Know That!!!!!


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

Gee bud You dont get deer like that over there, dont all your deer have scrubby little racks and all there fur is mangey looken.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2008)

The face on the buck and the doe look like a muley to me.


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like a young muley to me...(smacking my lips, belly growling)
looks so tender
bet he is deeeelicious......


----------



## omegajim (Apr 13, 2008)

Ladysmith!

I've been there, just north of La Crosse.

Cool picture.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2008)

Kinda wild I just ate strap tonight and a whole inner loin of some of this
years kill


----------



## Erick (Apr 14, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> The face on the buck and the doe look like a muley to me.





dumbhunter said:


> looks like a young muley to me...(smacking my lips, belly growling)
> looks so tender
> bet he is deeeelicious......



Yep Mule Deer or Black Tail, still good eat'n just not in Wiscaansen 


My guess is backyard pet deer out west.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 14, 2008)

100% sure that is no whitetail


----------



## Neubauer6 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's definitely not a whitetail. I've had that picture as the wallpaper on my computer for weeks. It could be in Wisconsin though. I live in La Crosse and there were two mule deer taken during the gun season within 100 miles of where I live.


----------



## Madsaw (Apr 18, 2008)

Well first off how common would it be to see 3 deer with their left ears notched? Noticed the 3rd deer just off the deck rails. Used to be a place up there near Ladysmith that had a deer farm, I am not sure if its still going or not. But, them deer look just like how the tails looked down here in the southern part of the state this last winter. Sure could get a good close look at alot of them with the snow we had. They was always on the roads.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2008)

Madsaw said:


> Well first off how common would it be to see 3 deer with their left ears notched? Noticed the 3rd deer just off the deck rails. Used to be a place up there near Ladysmith that had a deer farm, I am not sure if its still going or not. But, them deer look just like how the tails looked down here in the southern part of the state this last winter. Sure could get a good close look at alot of them with the snow we had. They was always on the roads.


 Very observant, just noticed the other ear in the pic and the notches. The eyesight goes with age.:crazy1:


----------



## b1rdman (Apr 18, 2008)

Madsaw said:


> Well first off how common would it be to see 3 deer with their left ears notched? Noticed the 3rd deer just off the deck rails. Used to be a place up there near Ladysmith that had a deer farm, I am not sure if its still going or not. But, them deer look just like how the tails looked down here in the southern part of the state this last winter. Sure could get a good close look at alot of them with the snow we had. They was always on the roads.



Maybe even four...look waaayyy back.

Just above #3's head.


----------



## Madsaw (Apr 18, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> Maybe even four...look waaayyy back.
> 
> Just above #3's head.



Yeap I saw it but I figured it would be hard to see and expalin where it was. There was so much snow this winter deer was coming right into sheds to get at hay stored in them.
Bob


----------



## Madsaw (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say after looking at the 4 th one even closer they are mulies. Big ole white hinny on it. With them being ear notched I would then say its a deer farm of sorts. Also note the stable or shed just right of the center door frame.
Bob


----------

